# Battlefield 3: Close Quarters kostenlos



## 0815klimshuck (11. Juni 2013)

Battlefield (deutsch)
Als Dank an die Millionen von Fans, die inzwischen mehr als eine Milliarde Gameplay-Stunden in Battlefield 3 absolviert haben, sowie aus Anlass der Weltpremiere des Battlefield 4 Mehrspieler-Modus hat DICE heute zusätzlich mit Battlefield 3: Close Quarters ein kostenloses, digitales Erweiterungspack für alle Battlefield 3-Spieler angekündigt.

Wie du dein Close Quarters bekommst:
* Öffne Origin und melde dich an
* Unter “Produktcode einlösen” den Code “BF3E3″ eingeben
* Du erhälst Battlefield 3 Close Quarters gratis
* Die Aktion ist in Deutschland gültig vom 10. – 18. Juni 2013

Quelle: ist mein Zwillingsbruder  der hats auf Facebook gelesen und es mir per Skype geschickt  ICH HABE KEIN FATZEBOOK 
Quelle: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/06/bf3-e3-2013-fan-celebration/


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juni 2013)

Finde ich cool, habe aber schon alle Erweiterungen.
Double XP für alle wäre mal nett, derzeit ja nur für Premiummitglieder...


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2013)

Du könntest der Vollständigkeit halber noch eine Quelle angeben. Ist zwar bekannt und ich glaube jeder glaubt Dir aber das gehört nun mal dazu 


Edit: http://www.ea.com/de/news/ea-enthuellt-den-mehrspieler-modus-von-battlefield-4

(ganz unten steht es)


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Chic. Hab BF3 schon etwas länger nicht mehr gestartet aber 'nem geschenkten Barsch... 


0815klimshuck schrieb:


> Wie du dein Close Quarters bekommst:
> * Öffne Origin und melde dich an
> * Unter “Produktcode einlösen” den Code “BF3E3″ eingeben


 Geht auch über http://activate.ea.com/ (da mein Origin wie bei jedem Start ein update wollte )


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2013)

Schweinerei. Dann will ich 1/3 der Kosten für BF3 Premium erstattet bekommen. 

MfG


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Juni 2013)

Finde ich Premium Spieler gegenüber nicht nett. Den hätte man auch was geben können. z.b. einen Battlefield Vorgänger (BF2, B2142 BC, BC2) kostenlos über Origin.


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön! 


Da macht es sich bezahlt die Abzocke-DLCs boykottiert zu haben!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Juni 2013)

Da hat jemand bei EA wohl gekifft.


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2013)

Coole Sache 
Gekauft hätte ich es nicht, geschenkt nehm ich es auf jeden Fall


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

Super für die Premium-Verweigerer!
Doof für die Premium-Deppen (mich eingeschlossen), die nunmehr zwei DLCs doppelt geblecht haben. Wenn man BtK (super) und CQ (gut) rausrechnet, bleibt mit AK (enttäuschend), Aftermath (sehr gut) und Endgame (naja) nichts für mich wirklich Weltbewegendes übrig. Dafür wars dann etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Dre (11. Juni 2013)

Cooles Ding, danke für die Info


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2013)

nett, kommt ja eh bald BF4 raus 

habe mir premium zwar gekauft, mag es den anderen jedoch gönnen 

Hebt evtl. auch wieder ein bisschen die Spielerzahlen an..


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Juni 2013)

schön 1A


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Juni 2013)

Schön für die, die sie nicht alle haben.  Bei BF4 warte ich diesmal mit Premium und bla bla.....


----------



## Pimp-OINK (12. Juni 2013)

na dann mal  Danke....

Hab ich net gewusst....nicht das ich noch viel spiele aber umsonst ist umsonst....


----------



## Cungalunga (12. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## SwarmingBeast (12. Juni 2013)

Gute Aktion.
Spiele aber kein BF3. 
Origin kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner.


----------



## Lukystrike (12. Juni 2013)

Also Premium Deppen ... ich bitte dich. Es ist leider so das BF3 sehr limitiert ist was Gameplay Abwechslung und Maps angeht wenn du die Addons nicht hast. Klar es ist sauteuer das Spiel und Premium zu kaufen aber ich finde ohne Premium wäre das Spiel zu schnell langweilig geworden. Eigentlich ein Unding, längst etablierte Gamemodis in Addons nachzuschieben die jeder 0815 Shooter seit eh und je bietet


----------



## mmayr (12. Juni 2013)

Bin Premium User, gönne es aber allen!

Irgendwie geil, wie jetzt wieder alle, die die DLCs als Schmarrn betitelt haben (den sie nicht einmal geschenkt bekommen wollen) aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen und sich wie die Geier auf den Kram (den sie nicht einmal geschenkt wollen) stürzen. 

An alle, die das unfair finden: Immerhin zocken wir Premiums schon seit Monaten diese Maps. So gesehen müsste jede Preissenkung aufgrund des Alters als unfair empfunden werden.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich sage nur das naechste game wartet 6 monate bis zum 1. gratis dlc bis ichs mir kauf (BF4)   Als vorbesteller von BF3 und dann nachtraeglicher Premium käufer weis ich ja das es mehr kosten muss...........


----------



## Berliner2011 (13. Juni 2013)

hier einer der weniger Nicht-Premium Zocker der sich ins Fäustchen lacht und gerade am downloaden ist 

Thx and den Fredersteller...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Juni 2013)

Also fasse ich mal zusammen. Ich kaufe mir also das eigentliche Spiel in der Limited, um B2K kostenlos dabei zu bekommen. Dann hole ich mir für's gleiche Geld Premium und kaufe damit B2K ein zweites Mal und später bekommt man CQ kostenlos. Fazit: 60€ für Premium ausgegeben, aber die AddOns, die man dann wirklich bezahlt hat, sind nur 45€ Wert. Ich bin begeistert. EA, ihr seid der größte Drecksverein unter der Sonne.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schweinerei. Dann will ich 1/3 der Kosten für BF3 Premium erstattet bekommen.
> 
> MfG


 
Genau, dann will ich auch die Kosten von Metro 2033 erstatttet bekommen, das gab es damals bei Facebook kostenlos.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Also fasse ich mal zusammen. Ich kaufe mir also das eigentliche Spiel in der Limited, um B2K kostenlos dabei zu bekommen. Dann hole ich mir für's gleiche Geld Premium und kaufe damit B2K ein zweites Mal und später bekommt man CQ kostenlos. Fazit: 60€ für Premium ausgegeben, aber die AddOns, die man dann wirklich bezahlt hat, sind nur 45€ Wert. Ich bin begeistert. EA, ihr seid der größte Drecksverein unter der Sonne.



Das würde ich nicht so verbissen sehen. Ich habe für BF3+Premium auch ~100 Euro bezahlt (jajaja wie dumm ich doch bin ) und ich hatte mit dem Game ne Menge Spaß und sage im Nachhinein die Kohle war, für das was ich bekommen habe, angemessen. Günstiger geht's immer. Man kann auch einfach 2 Jahre warten und sich dann BF3+Premium vom Grabbeltisch für 10 Euro kaufen


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Genau, dann will ich auch die Kosten von Metro 2033 erstatttet bekommen, das gab es damals bei Facebook kostenlos.


Den smilie hast du schon gesehen oder? --->

MfG


----------



## MyArt (13. Juni 2013)

Hab Hauptspiel + Premium für 55€ oder so gekauft.
Geht mir also gepflegt am Poo vorbei.


Dennoch gehen mir solche aussagen dann aufm Sack und nerfen:



> hier einer der weniger Nicht-Premium Zocker der sich ins Fäustchen lacht und gerade am downloaden ist


----------



## Berliner2011 (13. Juni 2013)

> Hab Hauptspiel + Premium für 55€ oder so gekauft.



ich habe bf3 limited seit release, 35 € gelatzt, aftermath geschenkt bekommen und closequartes spiel ich in 2min das erste mal an 



> Dennoch gehen mir solche aussagen dann aufm Sack und nerfen:


rieche ich da ein heißes Lüftchen ? 
Diese armen Premiumplayers....


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2013)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> ich habe bf3 premium seit release, 35 € gelatzt, aftermath geschenkt bekommen und closequartes spiel ich in 2min das erste mal an



Hä? Wenn Du Premium hast, wieso hast Du dann Aftermath geschenkt bekommen?!


----------



## Berliner2011 (13. Juni 2013)

ups meinte limited


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2013)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> ups meinte limited



Ah, jetzt ergibt es Sinn


----------



## beren2707 (13. Juni 2013)

Er wird wohl die BF3 Limited gekauft haben, also hat er nun BtK, AM & CQ. Auf AK und EG kann man getrost verzichten.

Edit: Mal wieder langsam gedacht und noch langsamer getippt...


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Juni 2013)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> rieche ich da ein heißes Lüftchen ?
> Diese armen Premiumplayers....


 
Take it. Or leave it. 

Ich hab 80€ für BF3 + Premium ausgegeben. Und gönne es trotzdem jedem der jetzt CQ umsonst bekommt. Freut mich über ne steigende Spielerzahl.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Super für die Premium-Verweigerer!
> Doof für die Premium-Deppen (mich eingeschlossen), die nunmehr zwei DLCs doppelt geblecht haben. Wenn man BtK (super) und CQ (gut) rausrechnet, bleibt mit AK (enttäuschend), Aftermath (sehr gut) und Endgame (naja) nichts für mich wirklich Weltbewegendes übrig. Dafür wars dann etwas zu teuer.



Unlogisch, Du hast die DLC's ja nicht doppelt bezahlt, sondern nur einmal. 
Auch wenn die Anderen das DLC Monate später nun gratis erhalten haben, wirst du ja nicht "geschädigt". Eher ein Vorteil, da nun mehr Spieler auf CQ-Server aufzufinden sein werden - ist doch gut


----------



## Seabound (13. Juni 2013)

Da hat sich das Premiumverweigern für mich ja ma richtig gelohnt!


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Da hat sich das Premiumverweigern für mich ja ma richtig gelohnt!



Jop 

p.s. Renault rulez


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juni 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Unlogisch, Du hast die DLC's ja nicht doppelt bezahlt, sondern nur einmal.
> Auch wenn die Anderen das DLC Monate später nun gratis erhalten haben, wirst du ja nicht "geschädigt". Eher ein Vorteil, da nun mehr Spieler auf CQ-Server aufzufinden sein werden - ist doch gut


 Ich finds ja auch gut und freue mich für alle, die jetzt endlich mehr von BF3 haben. Mich nervts nur im Nachhinein, dass ich wider besseren Wissens Premium gekauft habe und sich meine Befürchtung bestätigt hat, die Katze im Sack gekauft zu haben und ich mir nachträglich gesehen nur einen einzigen weiteren DLC hätte kaufen müssen, den Rest hätte ich auch so. Dumm gelaufen, EA freut sich.


----------



## happypcuser (15. Juni 2013)

Wie nice *_*


----------



## Schinken (15. Juni 2013)

Premium ist sein Geld nich wert? Wer hätte das gedacht... Is doch klar das man Premium Content nur kauft um als erster dabei zu sein. Aus demselben Grund kaufen die Leute die Titan, obwohl sie wissen dass es dieselbe Leistung in anderthalb Jahren mit nem viel besseren P/L-Verhältnis gibt. Ich freu mich jedenfalls dass EA so schön blöd is und stück für stück den Premium-Wahn von alleine zerlegt^^


----------



## eVoX (15. Juni 2013)

Wie es jetzt eigentlich, wenn man BF später mal neu installiert? Ist dieser DLC jetzt permanent enthalten oder ist der danach weg?


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juni 2013)

Was du hast, hast du. Im Account hinterlegt, fertig.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Juni 2013)

Am 18.06 kann man den Code immernoch einlösen oder? Würde mir gerne BF3 nochmal holen, habe aber noch kein Geld auf dem Konto.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juni 2013)

Du kannst ihn auch jetzt einlösen, ohne BF3 zu besitzen. Wenn du dann nachträglich BF3 erwirbst, kannst du CQ problemlos nutzen.


----------



## Freeze82 (15. Juni 2013)

Aha,wenn ich hier den oder anderen richtig verstanden habe sind alle die sich Premium gekauft haben jetzt doof 
Ich habe für Premium wahrscheinlich weniger gezahlt als viele hier für das nackte BF3 und zocke seit Monaten die Maps über die ihr euch jetzt kostenlos freuen könnt...schon doof  !


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schweinerei. Dann will ich 1/3 der Kosten für BF3 Premium erstattet bekommen.
> 
> MfG



Haha, ja sicher!
Verlangst du auch den Neupreis für dein Auto wenn du ihn verkaufst, weil er ihn ja sonst günstiger wie du bekommen würde?


----------



## xXenermaXx (15. Juni 2013)

Hab mich bei Metro 2033 damals auch geärgert, dass ich 50€ geblecht hab und es dann kostenlos angeboten wurde. Naja, jetzt hab ich mal glück:3


----------



## DaStash (17. Juni 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Haha, ja sicher!
> Verlangst du auch den Neupreis für dein Auto wenn du ihn verkaufst, weil er ihn ja sonst günstiger wie du bekommen würde?



Das war nen Spaß. 

MfG


----------

